# Old Cigar Cutter from my Dad's House



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

When my Dad passed away we had an interesting time cleaning out the house. This is a small RG cutter we found, not sure who in the family it had belonged to, my Dad's father did smoke cigars but I never remember seeing this. I may have to try a small RG to test it. Probably the best part is the Gold chain it came with.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

That is really cool!


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice bit of nostalgia :razz:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Piece, Win.

Some interesting research, if you haven't yet, if you query " antique cigar cutter " on ebag. Ones like yours they ask $44- $225 .
That doesn't really mean it's value. but they are _asking _ for that price. Doesn't mean they'll get it.
Check out the "guillotine " style over there. Hilarious.


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow that's super cool, beautifully made


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

That's an awesome little cutter you got there.


----------



## mrdinks (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry about your dad, but nice find!


----------



## shawnrichardson (Jan 7, 2013)

yelp - cool little cutter


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

That's awesome! What a great thing to remember him by. :nod:


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

What a nice memory of your Dad enjoy!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful cutter but the memory is priceless.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Some things are priceless regardless of their actual value....


----------

